# Exorcist remix?



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

does anyone know where I can get the exorcist remix. Every mp3 site has it all fuzzy when You turn it up.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Not sure if any of these are the one you are looking for but I'm sure you will like them too. There are a bunch of different ones out there.

Drum N Bass - Exorcist Song Remix.mp3 - 5.70MB

INSANE EXORCIST. REMIX THEME _KIDDKAIN_.mp3 - 4.83MB

Tubular Bells Remix.mp3 - 4.71MB

Tubular Hell - Advent Children.mp3 - 3.69MB


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Tubular Hell - Van Helsing's Curse

^Really really cool

From their album "Oculus Infernum."


----------

